# UPONOR PEX



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

I posted in the original thread, but to make it easier posting here as well:








FINAL OUTCOME of original UPONOR PEX failures at this 9 year old luxury home:
UPONOR is paying for complete repipe of all the RED (hot water) Uponor PEX in the entire house including wall opening and finishing. And I'm even being sent a check for consultation/helping out, which I was not going to ask for anything if there was no settlement.
I don't have any more granular details of the deal.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s nice to see they’re doing the right thing. I’ve noticed recently that there is no more red/blue pex rather, it’s all the translucent pex and the simply print red, blue, or black lettering on it. Does this have anything to do with the failures? I don’t use very much pex. I recently purchased the Milwaukee expander for 2”-3” pipe and have been using it for running temp heat and hot water lines and have been happy with it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Marc
Are you going to try to get a copy of the analyst's report?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

pretty soon we'll all be going back to copper, poly b then kitec now pex, not to mention iv replaced a fair share of wirsbo pin holes and splits. sure copper has its pin holes but it usually takes 50+ years compare to 5-20 for the plastics we have gone through. i for one wouldn't mind switching it all back to sweat.
but time is money and people don't want to pay usually.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

canuck92 said:


> pretty soon we'll all be going back to copper, poly b then kitec now pex, not to mention iv replaced a fair share of wirsbo pin holes and splits. sure copper has its pin holes but it usually takes 50+ years compare to 5-20 for the plastics we have gone through. i for one wouldn't mind switching it all back to sweat.
> but time is money and people don't want to pay usually.


Crackheads won't strip out the PEX in a house either.


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Sstratton6175 said:


> It’s nice to see they’re doing the right thing. I’ve noticed recently that there is no more red/blue pex rather, it’s all the translucent pex and the simply print red, blue, or black lettering on it. Does this have anything to do with the failures? I don’t use very much pex. I recently purchased the Milwaukee expander for 2”-3” pipe and have been using it for running temp heat and hot water lines and have been happy with it.


 According to my supplier, this has to do with the resin shortages. There are some pretty bad Uponor shortages right now, and they all but stopped making different colored pipe to focus on getting out as much volume as possible. It's very hit or miss out there, I had a small repipe to do and FEI had everything I needed except 1/2" 90s, they told me they might not have those until next year. I went to another supplier and they had more 1/2" 90s that you could shake a stick at.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

northplm said:


> According to my supplier, this has to do with the resin shortages. There are some pretty bad Uponor shortages right now, and they all but stopped making different colored pipe to focus on getting out as much volume as possible. It's very hit or miss out there, I had a small repipe to do and FEI had everything I needed except 1/2" 90s, they told me they might not have those until next year. I went to another supplier and they had more 1/2" 90s that you could shake a stick at.


Yes I have also ran into this,my main supply house says tub/shower combo units are 10-12 weeks out if they can get them then,I go 5 miles down the road and Winnelson has 25 of the exact kind they say they can't get,both Aker brand and everything,also Winnelson says no shortages on tub combo units so somebody is lying somewhere


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Yes I have also ran into this,my main supply house says tub/shower combo units are 10-12 weeks out if they can get them then,I go 5 miles down the road and Winnelson has 25 of the exact kind they say they can't get,both Aker brand and everything,also Winnelson says no shortages on tub combo units *so somebody is lying somewhere*


Or someone has better contacts, or a bigger warehouse, or just stocks more of certain items.

Are you a conspiracy theorist now?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Or someone has better contacts, or a bigger warehouse, or just stocks more of certain items.
> 
> Are you a conspiracy theorist now?


You realize no jets hit the twin towers right!!!!!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

northplm said:


> According to my supplier, this has to do with the resin shortages. There are some pretty bad Uponor shortages right now, and they all but stopped making different colored pipe to focus on getting out as much volume as possible. It's very hit or miss out there, I had a small repipe to do and FEI had everything I needed except 1/2" 90s, they told me they might not have those until next year. I went to another supplier and they had more 1/2" 90s that you could shake a stick at.


suppliers here have fitting shortages too, yet cheapo depot has more then they will ever need.


----------

